# Sticky  DOTM PET Entries



## ::::COACH::::

*DOTM Entries Open from December 19- January 19th ​
ANY Pet


If your entry disappears then that means that it didn't meet the criteria...

The rules:

* One photo per dog, one entry per member per category. No commentary!

* One entry per dog per month. Example: if you have entered your dog in the Female category, do not also enter her in the Pet category, and so on. If you have a second dog that qualifies for another category, it is acceptable to enter them.

* Please include your dog's call name and YOUR USER NAME with your entry, otherwise when it comes to voting, your dog will be listed as So-and-So's "No-name entry," unless one of us happens to know your dog's name and can fill in the blanks.

* Special for puppy category: Please also include your pup's age.

* Please do not include superfluous information (pedigree, weight, website, etc.) in your entry in an attempt to gain more favor for your dog. Only post your dog's name (and age for the puppy category). Ideally, your entry should look like this: So-and-So's Doggie That will make it very easy for the mod who runs the contest to copy and paste.

* Do not post your pictures as an attachment. Embed them in your post using code from your photo host. (The code in brackets, ie







)

* Winning pictures cannot be re-used for the rest of the year.

* Winning dog or pet cannot be entered the following month.

* The dog pictured must be owned by you. If the dog is deceased, it must have died under your ownership.

* You snooze you lose...


ONE VOTE PER SCREEN NAME AND IP ADDRESS!
If you are using a shared computer with someone then you will only get to place one vote. (per user)

If, in a contest, there is a tie between two or more dogs, there will be a 24 hour tie-breaker voted on by members. If there is still a tie, there will be an additional 24 hour tie-breaker voted on by staff members, and if a decision still can not be made, the first available administrator will decide the winner.

All entries should be labeled with User Name and Dogs Name...
::::COACH's:::: Lucius









Each winner will be posted in the sticky thread in the Pictures forum once they are announced.​*
*If you have questions please PM ::::COACH:::: or another administrator. *​


----------



## MSK

MSk's Bailee


----------



## TeamCourter

TeamCourter's Bandit


----------



## BDS

BDS
Buddy


----------



## jttar

BDS, that is a good looking dog but this contest has been over for awhile now. Buddy is still a winner. 

Joe


----------

